# Very envious!



## kimberleigh (10 November 2015)

Of all you lucky H&H members who are out hunting!

I saw the Quorn set off yesterday morning as I was driving home from the yard, all looking on fine form and happy to be out. I havent been out myself for probably 2 years now due to not having a suitable ride and I miss it very much - especially when I see others out 

My TB is just coming back into work after 10months off to mature on and grow up a bit but I think I am going to need to completely restart him from the ground up so certainly wont be out on him, this season at least!

Would be great to hear how much fun everyone else is having though, even if I do have a case of the green eyed monster!


----------



## Bernster (10 November 2015)

Hirelings are the way forward !  Go for it


----------



## kimberleigh (14 November 2015)

Hadn't even considered that!! 

If anyone has any hireling recommendations I would be very grateful. Live near Grantham, Lincs but work in Loughborough, Leics so travel between the 2 each day


----------



## popsdosh (14 November 2015)

You are in a situation that many would be envious of ! You have the Quorn, Belvoir and Cottesmore all on your doorstep.
I suggest you contact each hunts secretary as they will know people with hirelings in their hunts or maybe check out their websites. Wont be cheap though but you will love it.


----------



## CrazyMare (14 November 2015)

Quorn Hunt Supporters is very active, so you could join that? I'm Quorn country, but I'm not sure who is still doing hirelings, although there were a few smart hirelings out for opening meet.


----------



## spacefaer (14 November 2015)

Quorn hirelings http://www.quorn-hunt.co.uk/qhhirelings.html


Cottesmore hirelings http://www.cottesmore-hunt.co.uk/chhirelivery.html


Have fun!

Also Jill Carenza of Cotswolds Riding does brilliant hirelings, and sfaik, will bring them up to Leicestershire


----------



## kimberleigh (15 November 2015)

Thank you very much Spacefaer that's brilliant


----------



## Tronk (15 November 2015)

Alex Marsh Hunter Hireling - on Facebook. She's based v near you and has some lovely horses. I hired last week from her and had a fab day with the Belvoir. She goes to any local hunt tho. Have fun!


----------



## kimberleigh (15 November 2015)

Thank you all! Will get looking and hopefully be out very soon


----------



## gunnergundog (15 November 2015)

Treat yourself to one of the Finnegan's Flyers!  Ollie and Rachel Finnegan  https://www.facebook.com/leicestershirehunters/?fref=ts


----------



## okepunya (20 November 2015)

spacefaer said:



			Quorn hirelings http://www.quorn-hunt.co.uk/qhhirelings.html






Click to expand...

I will visit it !!!


----------

